# Post the top 3 PSL gods / highest universal appeal guys ITT



## Deleted member 5185 (Mar 25, 2021)

I'll start:

Maher



Prime Chico







Meeks






List was just hastily threwn together, looking forward to expand my horizons


----------



## goat2x (Mar 25, 2021)

Cope


----------



## goat2x (Mar 25, 2021)

both missing


----------



## Deleted member 12669 (Mar 25, 2021)

4. Tyler1


----------



## Deleted member 5185 (Mar 25, 2021)

goat2x said:


> Cope


cmon bro dont do me like this


----------



## Deleted member 11748 (Mar 25, 2021)

I like girls, so I will post them instead if you dont mind

1)






2)






3)


----------



## Deleted member 5185 (Mar 25, 2021)

GigaChang said:


> I like girls, so I will post them instead if you dont mind
> 
> 1)
> 
> ...


lmfao +1 for the joke but pls srs replies only bro I know you have an opinion on this


----------



## Deleted member 12669 (Mar 25, 2021)

GigaChang said:


> I like girls, so I will post them instead if you dont mind
> 
> 1)
> 
> ...


Who's first


----------



## Julian (Mar 25, 2021)

GigaChang said:


> I like girls, so I will post them instead if you dont mind
> 
> 1)
> 
> ...



second one is legit an average girl with makeup & angle fraud


----------



## Selinity (Mar 25, 2021)

What is this coping nonesense? All of these guys are fucking low-tier-normies JFL.

Look at the first guy.

Nigger lips -1 PSL
Tiny Frame - 2 PSL
Nasolobial folds -1 PSL
Crooked hairline -1 PSL

--Hold on, is he friends with a curry? Haha, yeah, definitely a social reject. -2 PSL

Total PSL: 1

Look at Chico--the very definition of 'sub-human.'

What is that weak-ass jaw? -2 PSL
Did he really think that I wouldn't notice his aysemtry? -2 PSL
Why is his mouth open like a retard? Definitely a mouth breather. Explains the jaw. -1 PSL

Total PSL: 3

And finally mr.blackpill Meeks himself.

Very mild sceleral show -1 PSL
Nigger lips -1 PSL
Recessed maxilla -2 PSL
Weak chin -1 PSL

Total PSL: 3

What a fucking subhuman JFL. A genetic accident if I ever saw one.

Keep coping, if you think these are PSL gods then it's giga-over JFL.

They're all fucking subhumans.



> *I pray that lord gandy extends his divine blessings over to them, they'll need it*


----------



## Deleted member 11748 (Mar 25, 2021)

Julian said:


> second one is legit an average girl with makeup & angle fraud


she's my oneitis how dare you pajeet

1v1 me in street shitting rn


----------



## Julian (Mar 25, 2021)

GigaChang said:


> she's my oneitis how dare you pajeet
> 
> 1v1 me in street shitting rn



my white hands clap yo asian ass


----------



## RecessedPrettyboy (Mar 25, 2021)

yerger




somerhalder


----------



## Deleted member 5185 (Mar 25, 2021)

Selinity said:


> What is this coping nonesense? All of these guys are fucking low-tier-normies JFL.


Mirin comprehensive review, however can u list urs bro?


----------



## goat2x (Mar 25, 2021)

MaherGOAT said:


> Mirin comprehensive review, however can u list urs bro?


u cant list 3 bro

at this psl it depends on the area, the womens race etc 

just which phenotype she finds more attractive i guess


----------



## AsGoodAsItGets (Mar 25, 2021)

RecessedPrettyboy said:


> yerger
> View attachment 1060187
> 
> somerhalder
> View attachment 1060184


💯


----------



## volcelfatcel (Mar 25, 2021)

Drago and Matt Lemond


----------



## Selinity (Mar 25, 2021)

MaherGOAT said:


> Mirin comprehensive review, however can u list urs bro?


So good looking it's uncanny. + 1 PSL

Total PSL: 9/8


----------



## volcelfatcel (Mar 25, 2021)

20th century sex appeal
Sean Connery and Young Roger Moore (looks like a more masculine O'Pry) pretty much the definition of High Class masc chads. Timeless no matter the age and James Bond halo.


----------



## Lux (Mar 25, 2021)




----------



## zeke714 (Mar 25, 2021)

PSL is retarded imo. Top 3 Universal Appeal


----------



## RoBobaFett999 (Mar 25, 2021)

1) O'pry
2) Prime Chico
3) Henry Cavill

too lazy to post pictures, but everyone here already knows what they look like


----------



## Deleted member 5185 (Mar 25, 2021)

Love everyone giving srs replies


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Mar 25, 2021)

1. The rock
2. o pry
3. gandy


----------



## AsGoodAsItGets (Mar 25, 2021)

kortajarena










gandy (boat pic on another plane entirely)







beckford

Also 






jon hamm pill (look at that sloping forehead - insane)










jude law pill (sloping forehead - same reason he looks great balding as well)

also,

sommerhalder
maher

prettyboy






prime zac (looks shit now tbh, his ratios are just off)


----------



## itorroella9 (Mar 25, 2021)

prime chico 
somerhalder
ramirez
all these are worshipped by prime foids aka jbs


----------



## volcelfatcel (Mar 25, 2021)

itorroella9 said:


> prime chico
> somerhalder
> ramirez
> all these are worshipped by prime foids aka jbs


Ramirez b4 drugs and junk food would have been the best looking man ever if he looksmaxxed. Legit insane when he was mid puberty. Could have started modeling early as fuck like barrett


----------



## nastynas (Mar 25, 2021)

michael yerger,prime hernan drago, prime henry cavill

come up with a better list than this, you can't.


----------



## Deleted member 10709 (Mar 25, 2021)




----------



## volcelfatcel (Mar 25, 2021)

Iswhatitis19 said:


> View attachment 1060364


Julien is unmoggable based post


----------



## Deleted member 5185 (Mar 25, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> Ramirez b4 drugs and junk food would have been the best looking man ever if he looksmaxxed. Legit insane when he was mid puberty. Could have started modeling early as fuck like barrett


is that ramirez?


----------



## volcelfatcel (Mar 25, 2021)

MaherGOAT said:


> is that ramirez?


Ye Ramirez in teenage years, mid puberty doesn't have his full insane bones but he looks next level that collagen + bones would mog so fuckin hard


----------



## gamma (Mar 25, 2021)

Prime Pitt was a god, why so underrated on PSL?


----------



## Deleted member 5185 (Mar 25, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> Ye Ramirez in teenage years, mid puberty doesn't have his full insane bones but he looks next level that collagen + bones would mog so fuckin hard


damn, and ye I agree, would be interesting to see how he would've turned out with normal life / not being an SK


----------



## cube (Mar 25, 2021)

Orb is the most beautiful man to ever have lived. Not comically masculine, not full on prettyboy, the perfect intersection of both. Mogs the world


----------



## workiskey (Mar 27, 2021)

Imagine being prime Chico in highschool or college


----------



## Deleted member 5185 (Apr 10, 2021)

workiskey said:


> Imagine being prime Chico in highschool or college


lmao sex with 3 different women every day without even trying.


----------



## jellyfish101 (Apr 10, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 13197 (Apr 10, 2021)

Jon Kortajarena
Thom Strijd
Prime Hernan Drago


----------



## Deleted member 6873 (Apr 11, 2021)

@Syobevoli @Papabakvet @larsanova69


----------



## Preston (Apr 11, 2021)

Maher

Hexum

Drago


----------



## AlexAP (Apr 11, 2021)

My top 3 are:

Alain Delon
Jeremy Meeks
Dolph Lundgren

Honorable mention for David Gandy and that ISIS fighter.


----------



## Deleted member 9217 (Apr 11, 2021)

Alain delon
Lorenzo zurzolo
Dylan O'Brien


----------



## Effortless (Apr 11, 2021)

Prime Ballou is the epitome of Tall, Dark and Handsome


----------



## xefo (Apr 11, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Apr 11, 2021)




----------



## Philtrumcel (Apr 11, 2021)

MaherGOAT said:


> I'll start:
> 
> Maher
> 
> ...
















Madison , Hexum , Delon (porizkova if you include women)


----------



## tincelw (Apr 11, 2021)

Honest question:

This guy is 6ft7 pro NBA player. Imagine any of the PSL idols standing next to him











Is there anyone with a higher SMV? Maher is the only guy I could imagine not getting completely mogged by this gigachad


----------



## Deleted member 5185 (Apr 11, 2021)

tincelw said:


> Honest question:
> 
> This guy is 6ft7 pro NBA player. Imagine any of the PSL idols standing next to him
> View attachment 1085199
> ...


In a real life battle, where we assume that none of them are famous in any meaning of the word, so just two "regular" guys:

- Maher has the higher PSL, and is already at a height which most women find ideal
- Maher is white, so he will generally appeal to everyone

- Oubre does not have as high PSL, however his height is absurd, and his frame is massive. This will appeal to height fetishists especially
- He is mixed, so his appeal to girls prefering blacks will be higher, however it might limit him somewhat

I think that since they have some very distinct differences in looks, preference will be a huge part of it. The girls who want a bad boy look will want the drippy, tattooed Oubre, while girls who prefer someone appearing more "classy" would probably prefer Maher.

If we take their current fame/status into consideration, Oubre would turbo mog simply because 1) he is famous 2) he is a basket athlete 3) fame + height + rich = insane mogger god

In terms of PSL though, Maher imo looks better. Oubre is GL however if he was 6ft nobody would give a fk.


----------



## tincelw (Apr 11, 2021)

MaherGOAT said:


> In a real life battle, where we assume that none of them are famous in any meaning of the word, so just two "regular" guys:
> 
> - Maher has the higher PSL, and is already at a height which most women find ideal
> - Maher is white, so he will generally appeal to everyone
> ...


Great take. Agreed with everything you said.

Scenario 3: Both Oubre and Maher are at a party, who has an easier time getting girls? we take the same assumption that they are two "regular guys"

 


I think Oubre wins because he is much more low inhib. He is extremely cocky and can back it up while Maher seems more inhibited and awakard.


----------



## Deleted member 5185 (Apr 11, 2021)

tincelw said:


> Great take. Agreed with everything you said.
> 
> Scenario 3: Both Oubre and Maher are at a party, who has an easier time getting girls? we take the same assumption that they are two "regular guys"
> 
> ...



Firstly I think both of them will easily be able to attract essentially any girl at the party, however Oubres extreme height and outgoing personality would definitely be the deciding factor. So I agree with your assessment.


----------

